# growing plants beneath lattice?



## KushmasterJ (Jan 2, 2010)

Im going to start my first serious outdoor grow soon, starting the seedlings indoors this month, wanna have them outdoors by march. Im thinking of good ways to camouflage them in the backyard and was wondering if making a patio out of lattice would greatly effect my results... theyll be vegging for nearly 5 months so i dont want to have these beasts immediately visible from above. I'd use the furthest spaced lattice i could find as to block out the least amount of sun, im figuring it will also protect them from the intense heat and direct sunlight in the sunny southern california summer. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated... im also considering using shadecloth to hide them from above... thanks for any comments


----------



## 420benny (Jan 4, 2010)

I like the lattice idea, and the wide spacing. How about growing a climbing red rose, or climbing beans up and through the lattice, or tying on some fake flowers as added cover? You get to eat the beans, too.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 4, 2010)

Kushmaster,

You need to go through the old Cheech and Chong movies.  They had all kinds of strange ideas on hiding grow operations, but remember to aks yourself if it i makes sense because they didn't have to fool any one except the audience.  

How do you intend to keep the neighbors away from them and what about the smell?

If you can keep people far enough away on the ground to hide the plants, then almost anything you do will work form the air so long as we are talking about just a few plants.  An attached patio or a gazebo with lattice roof in your part of the country should be good overhead camouflage.  WHATEVER YOU DO , DO NOT DO SOMETHING THAT LOOKS LIKE YOU ARE HIDING ANYTHING because that will draw attention to it.  Make it look like it belongs there.

Whatever you construct needs to be a reasonable size, shape and height for a normal structure and will need to have something to some what restrict the angular view too so that they can't just look in from the side.  It seems to me that when I was driving truck in Southern CA, I used to see quite a few awnings of shade cloth stretched over patios or even used to make gazebos in the yards.  What you don't want to do is to build something like that a long ways from anything else so that it catches people's attention as not belonging there.

Good smoking.


----------



## cubby (Jan 4, 2010)

Shade clothe over the structure would be better. It's not as heavy, comes in shade values from 10% - 100%, and is easily removed if nessesary. I've been using shade cloth for subterfuge as well as actualy shading my tropical house plants from the summer sun for many years. I think it's a great product. 
Best of luck.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 4, 2010)

lattice works great on the outside of the lattice(side away from plants) plant honeysuckle or other climbing vine that have strong smelling plants. I have a box built out of lattice that has blueberries growing around it I plant 3 plants every year in it noone thinks a thing about it The vines grow to the top 8' giving plenty of cover but the plants still get plenty of light to grow.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 4, 2010)

I have tons of flower seeds to throw out this year I cannot wait..I want them along my fence..honeysuckle is one of my favorite smells hmmm in the late summer I will plant a morning glory cover. I put my plant in with my tomato plants and other veggies..


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 4, 2010)

morning glories are a great vine cover...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 4, 2010)

ok is it paranoia to worry about flowers that attract bees that could maybe have bud pollen from other grows on them? in cali outside grows are very common..


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 4, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> lattice works great on the outside of the lattice(side away from plants) plant honeysuckle or other climbing vine that have strong smelling plants. I have a box built out of lattice that has blueberries growing around it I plant 3 plants every year in it noone thinks a thing about it The vines grow to the top 8' giving plenty of cover but the plants still get plenty of light to grow.


 

This is a great idea!  Mind if I borrow it?  I think this is much safer than sticking a couple in btwn the corn rows of my garden, because I always have someone helping themselves to my veggies when I'm not home, so I've been scared to put any weed in the garden...I'm going to try this thanks for the tip Oz!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 4, 2010)

Go ahead LF I have done it for years even built sun room out of lattice cover with flowering vines(yes *2Dog* I love the morning glories too)

I have never had a bee problem and have 3 hives within 60 ft of where I grow some plants every year


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 4, 2010)

thank you MVP...hehe I feel honored.


----------



## Nico (Jan 9, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> morning glories are a great vine cover...


 
and you can get High off them too.. lol


----------

